# ........................................



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

......................................


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha, I see them!! Always exciting to see eggs made it to wrigglers!! Thanks for sharing~


----------



## hlee72ca (Jun 29, 2010)

Very nice, congrats, it looks like you got a early xmas gift.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

AWESOME!!! And that discus looks nice and thick and healthy  Good luck with the little wigglers.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

will be very cool for the granddude to see.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> will be very cool for the granddude to see.


I STILL remember the picture of Don holding his little grandson in front of his tank on the old forum.......it was SOOOO cute.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Nice discuss and Congrats!!!
Can't wait to see their colours when they get bigger. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Awesome..
will have to pop in for an up close and personal...


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I never tried breeding them on purpose but I had one pair in my old 165g planted discus tank that decided to do it within the community. Of course they chose the wood/plant structure right in the middle so the other discus were trapped on one side or the other.

Good luck.

Anthony


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Oh yeah btw, at first I thought it was pleco fries. I was like oh no... hahaa.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey don. r these a pair from the experiment april started?


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yep, very clear in the picture to me.
You sure those aren't tadpoles? 
Congratulations. Hope you get lots of pretty and viable Blues (is that what they are) from this
Merry Christmas came early


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

So happy for you Don! Your grandude, and granduette will love seeing them! Have fun and enjoy raising them into adult fish!!!


----------

